# Tough season so far



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Bummer man, hope your not out of the action to long.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> I'm finally to the point where I'm completely recovered from a pretty bad MCL sprain from a few weeks ago and today I go to Loveland and sprain my ankle on my other leg. FML


So..... did you go out into your back yard and start screaming? I think I would've.

Murphy's an asshole.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Fluid has been thrashing himself as well... 

I've been lucky, only my Heritage has suffered injuries


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Sore as shit this morning. It's actually more in the foot than the ankle. Sitting here soaking it in epsoms salt. I was pretty much done for 2010 anyway. I can't deal with this damn holiday traffic. Even Loveland was packed yesterday.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

just ice it for 20 minutes on, 40 minutes off as much as you can for the first 48..... no heat.....



and smoke powerful indica hash.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

ShredLife said:


> just ice it for 20 minutes on, 40 minutes off as much as you can for the first 48..... no heat.....
> 
> 
> 
> and smoke powerful indica hash.


This is sound advice and should be listened to. Even a doctor will tell you 20 on and 40 off as much as possible.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Hope your leg gets better soon. I hurt my leg ridning today too.


----------

